

Excuse my French - webhiker
http://profanity-service.appspot.com/
Interesting web service to allow you to check text for and profane words in multiple languages. Use it to test your swearing skills.
======
dClauzel
Doesn't work for French: we have an "artistic" way of using words with implied
profanity. Also, this tool's vocabulary is clearly to restricted.

~~~
webhiker
It's impossible to use AI to detect implied profane meaning, and this is not
limited to French. You could slip your cucumber in your mother's oven and
still not trigger any profanity detection software, as the implied meaning is
only innuendo. But it's useful to tease out obvious content in a fast
efficient way.

